# Looking For Finishing Ideas



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2022)

A work in progress still on the lathe. Ash bowl about 13 1/2” as it sits. No sanding on it yet.

I’m considering different avenues for the finish and asking for suggestions. Just an oil to highlight the grain maybe? Also considering a liming wax or some color first and then a liming wax to accentuate the open grain of the ash. @barry richardson and @Jonkou you guys always have great imagination and eye popping results with your finishes. Can you offer thoughts? Other options? Any experience with liming wax?





This bowl blank has been sitting on my shop for for a couple years with me walking around it thinking it was a left over ambrosia maple. That gave it enough time to become like woodpecker lips. It sure beat up both me and the tools.

I should also say I have more than one shot at a finish. There’s 3 more of these things I’m still tripping over.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2022)

Wipe on poly. Oil in it intensifies color. Then I use an antique wax that polishes it up and is smooth as a babies bu...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 11, 2022)

I have a couple pieces of ash lumber in the carport. I will listen. If I can get hold of the finish, I may rub one of those boards with it. Ash , unfinished is a little bland. Ash, with a nice finish just shines!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2022)

I forgot to mention, you can’t see it in the picture and much has turned off but this had some really nice curl figure.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice bowl Tom, unique grain for ash. 2cents… prefer a polymerizing oil finish on utility bowls because it’s easy to maintain and the more its used the better it looks. Bush Oil is my go to. i use liming wax to artistically accentuate a consistent grain pattern that works in harmony with the form, ash works good, but this bowl has random patterns and think it would be too busy and take away from the form. Utility bowls imo should be kept simple to let the form and balance carry the piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Nice bowl Tom, unique grain for ash. 2cents… prefer a polymerizing oil finish on utility bowls because it’s easy to maintain and the more its used the better it looks. Bush Oil is my go to. i use liming wax to artistically accentuate a consistent grain pattern that works in harmony with the form, ash works good, but this bowl has random patterns and think it would be too busy and take away from the form. Utility bowls imo should be kept simple to let the form and balance carry the piece.


Thanks, John, yeah the liming could get very busy on this piece. Maybe one of the others I’m tripping on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2022)

Is it just me, or does anyone else see the face in the bowl?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2022)

I've got very little experience with liming wax or color, but tend to agree with John on the busy comment.

I do however use polymerized tung oil on nearly everything and think a plain oil finish would really make the grain pop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2022)

Tom - I've never used liming wax, but I did get a dried ash bowl from John @Jonkou that I re-turned. I had the same experience with the "woodpecker lips" hardness, but it turned out great.

I've gone to using one of two products on bowls for the combo of look, feel, and ease of use. Mahoney's Walnut Oil or Tried & True Original. Both work great and, in my opinion, are hard to mess up. 

I've done one other bowl in ash, and took a torch to the outside to accentuate the grain. While the technique worked great, it was very "busy" looking and given that I'd tend to agree with John on this one. Sometimes less is more, and that grain will speak for itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 12, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Tom - I've never used liming wax, but I did get a dried ash bowl from John @Jonkou that I re-turned. I had the same experience with the "woodpecker lips" hardness, but it turned out great.
> 
> I've gone to using one of two products on bowls for the combo of look, feel, and ease of use. Mahoney's Walnut Oil or Tried & True Original. Both work great and, in my opinion, are hard to mess up.
> 
> I've done one other bowl in ash, and took a torch to the outside to accentuate the grain. While the technique worked great, it was very "busy" looking and given that I'd tend to agree with John on this one. Sometimes less is more, and that grain will speak for itself.


Steve, thanks. I think there is a pattern developing. Walnut oil has long been a go to finish here. More recently I’ve been using the Tried and True. Put it on the last cherry bowl and liked it. I agree both are pretty fool proof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2022)

Good advise already, I can't really add, it will really pop with an oil based finish, I think the contrast between the heart and sapwood will become much more pronounced when the finish hits it, liming favors plain open grain woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Joker9 (Jul 14, 2022)

A good sub for liming wax is white shoe polish. I've used it with good sucess and much cheaper. Pic is of a piece of ash with black alcohol shoe polish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 14, 2022)

Here’s an example of liming wax on qtr sawn ash working in harmony with the form.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally finished this today. Coming off the lathe looked like this.







I decided to use Tried and True. I’ve come to prefer it over walnut oil for bowls. Plus I had it on the shelf.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2022)

Striking wood & finish! Think a real winner! How many coats had you applied for the picture? Looks like there is a lot of wood in the background for future projects! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 23, 2022)

4 coats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 23, 2022)

That's a beautiful bowl! The oil was a great choice. All that beautiful color, contrast and richness will just deepen over time. Set it out in the sun for a bit, it will drive the oil deeper and help it cure at the same time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2022)

Great work Tom!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 23, 2022)

Thanks Henry. Happy to see you active here again. How’s the Single Malt collection?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 23, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Thanks Henry. Happy to see you active here again. How’s the Single Malt collection?


Ignored for too long as well, but when I went to look for a bottle of Lagavulin over the winter I was shocked at how expensive it has become (and hard to find)! My son is going to business school in Glasgow this coming year, so already planning a trip to see him and to see Islay as well.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m envious. Been to Islay a few times. First time ferried over and back same day. Second time stayed a night in Bowmore. I recommend taking the extra time. Only 9 distilleries on the island and each has its own merits and is worth a visit. My favorite is still Caol Ila 18 year. No longer available here, but I’ve been known to mail order it from the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 23, 2022)

Beautimous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

